# Guide Gear Boots



## Slewfoot (Aug 26, 2010)

Has anyone tried out any of the Sportsman's Guide hunting boots?

 I am looking at the Xtreme Shot Boots which are insulated, waterproof and have scent mask.  I already have some Burly 800 rubber boots but looking for something to swap out with now and then.    They are like 62 bucks.

Thanks for any input


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 26, 2010)

I've had very good results from their Guide Gear brand items. I have several different styles between hunting boots and hikers . I wear them a lot.


----------



## RangerJ (Aug 27, 2010)

I have worn several different boots from the Guide over the years never had a problem.


----------

